# Smok Alien fluctuating ohms



## Smokyg (29/3/17)

Hi All

So i have had quite a few regulated mods which i have loved, and i have never experianced this issue before. On my Alien the Ohms are read incorrectly all the time, my Ohm meter reads my coils at 0.36 ohm, confirmed the same on my Sigelei J150. however on the alien it will read 0.6, I then remove the tank and screw it back on then it reads 1.2 ohm, remove and put back, 0.8 ohm... This is driving me insane, its happening with my TFV4, Baby Beast and my Mutation X dripper, various coils and attys. Are anyone else experincing this issue? Its very very frustrating as i sold my J150 recently and use my mod as my ohms tester when building coils... Seems ill have to get a dedicated ohm meter for coil builds considering the Alien has no clue what resistance my coils actually are..

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Silver (29/3/17)

Sorry to hear @Smokyg

Sounds like your Alien is reading things from outer space

Havent heard reports of that here on the forum from other Alien owners, so maybe its something wrong with yours. Maybe its the 510. Where did you get yours from and did you buy it new? Is it still in warranty?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smokyg (29/3/17)

Silver said:


> Sorry to hear @Smokyg
> 
> Sounds like your Alien is reading things from space
> 
> Havent heard reports of that here on the forum from other Alien owners, so maybe its something wrong with yours. Maybe its the 510. Where did you get yours from and did you buy it new? Is it still in warranty?


Hi @Silver I have read a bit on the web about it and seems like other guys also have the same issues, i have upgraded the firmware as well. 

I got it from Sir Vape, other than that the device is great, just a annoying bug i guess. I cant really return it as i dont have a standby vape to use while its being shipped back, assessed and then fixed/replaced.

Its only about 2 to 3 weeks old now. Been doing it since i got it. Seems to be a common SMOK issue. I have read reports of the H-Priv doing the same thing.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ashley A (29/3/17)

I'm quite surprised. I've only ever seen such a thing happen when coils go bad like touching a side wall or a leg broken etc and I have an Alien and have not had an such issue. At best, it goes 0.01 ohm off another reading and it stays there, not fluctuates.

Um, just thought off when it would read incorrectly. This is when you change atties. after removing an atty, you need to fire it a few times so it sees no atty and knows to recalculate, then insert the next atty or you could just open and close the battery door. Otherwise it will hold another old reading from a previously attached atty. By doing the above, it should ask you if it is a new or old atty and you chose new. I always choose new even with the old coil after a battery swap so I can see what it is reading at currently.

Another thing is you can manually adjust the ohms to what you built it on your ohms reader.


----------



## Smokyg (29/3/17)

Ashley A said:


> I'm quite surprised. I've only ever seen such a thing happen when coils go bad like touching a side wall or a leg broken etc and I have an Alien and have not had an such issue. At best, it goes 0.01 ohm off another reading and it stays there, not fluctuates.
> 
> Um, just thought off when it would read incorrectly. This is when you change atties. after removing an atty, you need to fire it a few times so it sees no atty and knows to recalculate, then insert the next atty or you could just open and close the battery door. Otherwise it will hold another old reading from a previously attached atty. By doing the above, it should ask you if it is a new or old atty and you chose new. I always choose new even with the old coil after a battery swap so I can see what it is reading at currently.
> 
> Another thing is you can manually adjust the ohms to what you built it on your ohms reader.



I think it might have something to do with the 510 connector to be honest, when i screw in the tank half way it gives me a close reading to what the coils are, however all the way in it will sometimes read LOW OHMS or go way above 1 ohm.. I have to say it is not as bad when i have my TFV4 on it.. Seems like the RBA deck on the baby beast pushes the pin out further that what the Mod would like it to be.. 

Ill play around with it, perhaps shave the RBA post a bit so that it doesn't protrude the pin down as much. I have been vaping with the tank screwed down 70% of the way to get a stable vape, other wise every time i try and take a drag it asks if i have a new coil...


----------



## Smokyg (29/3/17)

I forgot to mention that i do the whole "New Coil" thing... Ill take a few pics and post them for reference.


----------



## Smokyg (29/3/17)

So here is my dilema, same tank, same coil, all i did was unscrew, fire so it says no coil, screw it back on and fire again so it can read the ohms... The only way i can get it to 0.5ish ohms is if i push the tank to the side so it makes better connection to the 510 connector.


----------



## Ashley A (29/3/17)

Smokyg said:


> I think it might have something to do with the 510 connector to be honest, when i screw in the tank half way it gives me a close reading to what the coils are, however all the way in it will sometimes read LOW OHMS or go way above 1 ohm.. I have to say it is not as bad when i have my TFV4 on it.. Seems like the RBA deck on the baby beast pushes the pin out further that what the Mod would like it to be..
> 
> Ill play around with it, perhaps shave the RBA post a bit so that it doesn't protrude the pin down as much. I have been vaping with the tank screwed down 70% of the way to get a stable vape, other wise every time i try and take a drag it asks if i have a new coil...


I really would not modify a good atty if I have a faulty device.

Sorry to say but best you return the Alien while you can. Leaving these things only gets worse to a point where you have to and then your warranty is gone so get a cheapy temp mod to use and send the Alien back. Later on, they'll say you dropped it, lol but seriously that will probably happen.

Try the atty out on a friends mods and try his atty on the Alien and see how the readings go as 1 last check but I think that will just confirm the alien is faulty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (29/3/17)

Ashley A said:


> I really would not modify a good atty if I have a faulty device.
> 
> Sorry to say but best you return the Alien while you can. Leaving these things only gets worse to a point where you have to and then your warranty is gone so get a cheapy temp mod to use and send the Alien back. Later on, they'll say you dropped it, lol but seriously that will probably happen.
> 
> Try the atty out on a friends mods and try his atty on the Alien and see how the readings go as 1 last check but I think that will just confirm the alien is faulty.


Thankfully the RBA deck is a separate purchase and does not form part of the Alien kit. Ill see if I can get the tank on another mod and do further testing with different tanks as well and see what the results are. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Static (29/3/17)

My brother had the same issue and it was the RBA deck that he brought, std coils was fine. And if I remember correctly he brought a new RBA deck there after and it was perfect.


----------



## Smokyg (29/3/17)

Static said:


> My brother had the same issue and it was the RBA deck that he brought, std coils was fine. And if I remember correctly he brought a new RBA deck there after and it was perfect.


Thanks for the info, ill play around and see if i can find the issue with the deck.


----------



## Static (29/3/17)

Let me know if you need any other info I will find out.I know he sat with this problem for 1 month


----------



## Smokyg (29/3/17)

Static said:


> Let me know if you need any other info I will find out.I know he sat with this problem for 1 month


You will be the first to know how things pan out.. I still have one standard coil that came with the tank so ill give it a whirl tonight.


----------



## Anneries (29/3/17)

Smokyg said:


> This is driving me insane, its happening with my TFV4, Baby Beast and my Mutation X dripper,





Static said:


> My brother had the same issue and it was the RBA deck that he brought,



Not sure if it is the same issue. especially : 


Smokyg said:


> my Ohm meter reads my coils at 0.36 ohm, confirmed the same on my Sigelei J150.



If it was only the Baby beast on all devices, then the RBA deck, unless you have the Mutation X v5 dripper and your ceramic insulator is cracked, but that will rather give you a atomizer short warning. 

My suggestion would be to have the Alien checked out. Before it is to late. I know if you only have one device you do not want to send it back for repairs. But it might be worth while to ask if someone in your area have a loaner while your Alien is at the doctor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (29/3/17)

@Smokyg its most probably the 510 on the mod from reading what you have posted above, especially since the ohm reader is constant.

The alien has one of the most shocking 510 connectors I have ever seen. Looks like they spent so much time on the design etc. and then they realised hey guys, we gotta still add the 510 at the last minute.

The piece of metal that you see that is connects the positive pin on the atty literally just sits on top of the spring and is clamped on by three little tabs. Its a thin piece of metal and the positive lead runs directly from there, the tabs are pinched around the top ring of the spring. Chances are good the connector is a bit loose somewhere or the wire has a weak solder spot. Easy enough to open the mod and to check it out if all else fails.

Hope you get it sorted bud.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (29/3/17)

@Smokyg here are some pics of the 510

510 Top Part, the white cable is the positive connector to the pin. the little cut outs in the pin are where the tabs fold around the spring



510 Spring and connector where tabs connect to the spring

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gdigitel (29/3/17)

Have you tried cleaning the 510 connector with an ear bud and maybe even a touch of lemon juice? Just remember to dry off the lemon juice with a dry ear bud again.


----------



## Comrad Juju (29/3/17)

Not sure if someone mentioned it but is the bottom of the RBA deck tightened correctly.

Had the same issue and nearly chucked away the RBA deck. Only after I tried my third build I noticed play on the posts. Disassembled it and reassembled it and its working perfect.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smokyg (30/3/17)

Thanks everyone for the replies, so i figured out that the RBA deck has 2 major issues :

1. The bottom part of the deck is longer than the standard coils, thus pushing the 510 pin down to much and then also shorts on the base when tightened to much.

2. The way that the positive pin is pressed into the post is not sufficient and that caused the heavy fluctuations. 

The RBA deck is fully at fault and the alien mod is fine.

I tested with my TFV4 again and the fluctuations are only 0.05ohms difference. 

I filed off approx 0.6mm off of the RBA and also pressed the pins tighter in the vice using a small hobby socket and the deck is now perfect. Im running a 0.325 ohm Stainless Steel build running in Temp mode and she has been stellar since last night.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Static (30/3/17)

Nice, glad you found the fault

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (30/3/17)

Um, this "...its happening with my TFV4, Baby Beast and my Mutation X dripper, *various coils and attys*..."

I thought that ruled out a bad coil or atty. Maybe you should try all those again to make sure the only correct reading from what I gather isn't actually just coincidental.


----------



## Smokyg (30/3/17)

Ashley A said:


> Um, this "...its happening with my TFV4, Baby Beast and my Mutation X dripper, *various coils and attys*..."
> 
> I thought that ruled out a bad coil or atty. Maybe you should try all those again to make sure the only correct reading from what I gather isn't actually just coincidental.


It happens to them but not nearly as bad as with the Baby Beast... The other attys fluctuate 0.1 ohm, sometimes 0.2 ohm +- , where as the baby beast goes from 0.3 oh and then 2.1 ohm... Thats a massive difference. Im going to recoil my TFV4 tonight with Stainless Steel and see what it does, because my understanding is with TC is that the ohm reading needs to be almost perfect for it to work well..


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (30/3/17)

Smokyg said:


> Hi @Silver I have read a bit on the web about it and seems like other guys also have the same issues, i have upgraded the firmware as well.
> 
> I got it from Sir Vape, other than that the device is great, just a annoying bug i guess. I cant really return it as i dont have a standby vape to use while its being shipped back, assessed and then fixed/replaced.
> 
> Its only about 2 to 3 weeks old now. Been doing it since i got it. Seems to be a common SMOK issue. I have read reports of the H-Priv doing the same thing.


Check that the atomizers are connecting to the 510 - and try unscrewing the atty pins if possible to try extend the length towards the mod;

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (30/3/17)

Smokyg said:


> It happens to them but not nearly as bad as with the Baby Beast... The other attys fluctuate 0.1 ohm, sometimes 0.2 ohm +- , where as the baby beast goes from 0.3 oh and then 2.1 ohm... Thats a massive difference. Im going to recoil my TFV4 tonight with Stainless Steel and see what it does, because my understanding is with TC is that the ohm reading needs to be almost perfect for it to work well..


Temp Control - your ohm reading / shift/ changes will affect whether it stays in TC or jumps to Variable wattage etc. You can try locking the resistance if you see it read at a level you like, and see if that helps .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (30/3/17)

Lol i read as i go, 

saw this after all the posts; lol 

Also glad you found it, My brother sold his Baby Beast due to these issues, on a RX200 2/3 


Smokyg said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies, so i figured out that the RBA deck has 2 major issues :
> 
> 1. The bottom part of the deck is longer than the standard coils, thus pushing the 510 pin down to much and then also shorts on the base when tightened to much.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Shannon673 (24/5/17)

I'm having this same issue & if it's not my ohms jumping I get a check battery reading I personally think after messing with my mod that using the big baby beast rba with my AL85 has ruined my 510 pin or something I tried filing off the bottom of the rba but it still hasn't changed anything I actually thinks it's worse now I'm getting the same off readings with regular coils also I can't even hit the mod cause every time I hit the button it says new/old with a different reading I'm really bummed this is my favorite mod


----------



## Smokyg (24/5/17)

Shannon673 said:


> I'm having this same issue & if it's not my ohms jumping I get a check battery reading I personally think after messing with my mod that using the big baby beast rba with my AL85 has ruined my 510 pin or something I tried filing off the bottom of the rba but it still hasn't changed anything I actually thinks it's worse now I'm getting the same off readings with regular coils also I can't even hit the mod cause every time I hit the button it says new/old with a different reading I'm really bummed this is my favorite mod


Hi Shannon, I'm sorry to hear about that issue, sounds like you might have a bad and or fake battery, my nephew had the same problem with his AL85, and after buying a authentic LG battery the low bat issue went away.

As for the fluctuating ohm, it was the RBA deck on the baby beast that was defective. I have moved away from Smok tanks completely and thoroughly enjoy my iJoy Tornado 150, Tornado Hero and Limitless V12 tanks... Much better than Smok tanks IMHO

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (26/5/17)

Smokyg said:


> Hi Shannon, I'm sorry to hear about that issue, sounds like you might have a bad and or fake battery, my nephew had the same problem with his AL85, and after buying a authentic LG battery the low bat issue went away.
> 
> As for the fluctuating ohm, it was the RBA deck on the baby beast that was defective. I have moved away from Smok tanks completely and thoroughly enjoy my iJoy Tornado 150, Tornado Hero and Limitless V12 tanks... Much better than Smok tanks IMHO


Nobody should buy Smok Baby beast; seems to be the fault in their currently laid pipeline - didn't recommend it to my boss' husband, he bought it- and was also sorry for buying it  don't invest in that company and you'll already be saving the world of Vaping.


----------



## TheV (15/6/17)

Smokyg said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies, so i figured out that the RBA deck has 2 major issues :
> 
> 1. The bottom part of the deck is longer than the standard coils, thus pushing the 510 pin down to much and then also shorts on the base when tightened to much.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this info. My Big Baby Beast RBA is shorting out. I reckon filing it down should do the trick.


----------

